# TV questions



## lizzie458 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi All

A few questions regarding Sky+ TV:
1) We have sky+ multiroom in the UK, if we bring out a box from UK will it work on our Portuguese TV?
2) Do we have to register the serial number of our Portuguese TV with Sky in the UK for it to work?
3) Will we get all the channels in Portugal that we get in the UK (I do miss Sky Sports even for a short time!)?
4) The box will obviously not be linked to a telephone line, but will we be able to record?
5) If we bought a TV in the UK will it work in Portugal now that it's all digital?
6) Finally, if we do not bring out our box can we get Sky installed in Portugal?

We do have a satellite dish already installed with a Humax box, which works quite well but, as said, we do miss some of the Sky channels.

Many thanks for any help.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

1/2)Yes, it'll work, but you don't tell Sky anything, it must remain registered to a UK address and payment, if they have any inclination your not in UK they'll stop your service.
3) yes
4)To record you'll need apart from a suitable dish an LNB with at least two outlets, you might also require additional outlets on LNB for each room
5)yes
6)yes but you'll need a specialist who can obtain a sky box, which you have already

You need someone who understands sat & Sky setup here and how to align and tune to Astra


----------



## Ghal (Feb 24, 2009)

If you already have a satellite dish and a humax decoder installed then it's just a case of unplugging the cables from the humax and plugging them into the sky+ decoder. 
The sky+ decoder needs 2 coax cables running from the satellite lnb to it, if the humax only has 1 coax cable then you'll have to get a local satellite installer to another cable - check your lnb to see if it has 1 cable running from it or 2 or 4. If 2 or 4 then you won't need to upgrade the lnb. 
Even if you have to upgrade the lnb to a 4 way and get new cables run in - it still shouldn't cost more than 100 euros. 
Your sky+ card is locked to your decoder and does not care what tv is plugged into it - so no need to inform sky. 
To put is simply, just bring your sky+ box over and plug it in place of the humax and it should just work.


----------



## lizzie458 (Jun 28, 2011)

*TV Questions*

Thanks for the replies. I'll give it a go!


----------



## Yoshimura (Feb 2, 2012)

Any recommendations for Sky installers in the Algarve area?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Yoshimura said:


> Any recommendations for Sky installers in the Algarve area?




Pick up a copy of the PORTUGAL NEWS there are several mentioned in there.

When we originally moved here 5+ years ago we used SKYREALM who are Algarve based


----------



## Yoshimura (Feb 2, 2012)

Excellent - thanks!
Sorry, forgot to ask, do you have a rough idea of costs - installation, monthly fee?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Why not give SKYREALM a call their number is 918 887 775


----------



## chrispenela (Feb 6, 2012)

*SKY Questions.*



lizzie458 said:


> Hi All
> 
> A few questions regarding Sky+ TV:
> 1) We have sky+ multiroom in the UK, if we bring out a box from UK will it work on our Portuguese TV?
> ...


Hi Lizzie458,
I didn't see any mention of dish antenna.
You may already know but in case not ... you will require a much larger dish than you use in UK due to Portugal being distant from the centre of satellite beam which is focused on UK. The country SKY has its licence for.
We use a 1.5 meter dish to enable us to receive full SKY package.
The portuguese installers normally provide a dish which is just enough to receive a signal but not always best quality. Check your system setup menu to see what signal strength and quality you are receiving. In bad weather and as a result of additional channels being added by SKY the channel bandwidths get weaker and you may lose some channels. In this context bigger IS better !
Chris.


----------

